# Waste King has a new look.



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is 1 hp, has the ISE sink flange system and is pretty heavy. 
Still has that initial clink sound when it starts up but I like the look.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I hate working on the older ones. They always seem so cheap and fragile.


----------

